# Techcom SSD MP 100 Multimedia Player Launched in India



## dreatica (Mar 13, 2011)

*I bought the Techcom SSD MP 100 Media Player for 1450rs, and I must say this one is a classic device for multimedia lovers. I can play any format of videos on any TV which is working very well. I thought to share this with you guys. *

Techcom has recently launched a unique product, SSD MP 100 Multimedia Player in Indian market. The SSD MP 100 is a portable device, which turns into a personal media player when connected to TV. This enables users to watch their favourite movies, listen to music and view pictures from USB Flash Drives, USB External Hard Discs or Memory Cards.

Techcom SSD MP 100 Media Player is equipped with latest designed digital decoder chip, which enables it to read data at fast speds, enhanced and sharp pictures, bright display with clear image and pure sound. Its has easy to user ODS menu and the equipment can be divided into movies, music, pictures, and TXT eBook forums. The output images and sounds can be displayed through an external device like LCD TV, CRT TV, Plasma TV, etc. Its YPbPr output produces the smooth and vibrand image quality.

*www.starbytecomputers.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Techcom-SSD-MP-100.jpg

Techcom SSD MP 100 Media Player supports PAL or NTSC switching and also 4:3 / 16:9 widescreen mode displays. It comes with a fully functional Remote Control and the simple Plug and Play method ensures hassle-free easy installation of the device. The device is also an energy-efficient.

*Techcom SSD MP 100 Media Player Features:

    Maximum display resolution: 1280 x 720 at 60HZ
    Maximum Input resolution: 720 x 576
    Supports YPbPr (Component) video output
    With component output, can support: RM / RMVB, MPEG-1/2, DAT, AVI, DIVX, VOB, etc.
    Video format, direct broadcast, without conversion; MP3, WMA and other music formats player; supports JPG, BMP, PNG, etc. image formats
    System Requirements: External equipments such as LCD / CRT / Plasma TV.*

Techcom SSD MP 100 comes at a price tag of Rs. 1875. This product is ideal option for those who are looking for a great performance device with portable size and value for money, this device is easy to operated and comes at a affordable prices.

Source


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2011)

No H.264?? Blast!! Stick to WD Live.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> No H.264?? Blast!! Stick to WD Live.



lol do u check this player cost ? "Techcom SSD MP 100 Media Player for *1450rs*"


----------

